# RM Williams boots



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

What are your opinions?


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

I've also been tempted by these so I'd be quite interested in hearing the Fora POV.


----------



## kali77 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a pair of the Yearling Craftsman. They are extremely comfortable. They are not a sleek as I had hoped for though. All in all I am very happy with the construction and the leather is very supple. Very nice boot for the money.

Gene


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Kali77:
Where did you purchase? How is the fit?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In my book, RM Williams boots are exceptional footgear. The Craftsman is one of many models they offer but, it is one my fovorites...I have it in the yearling calf and in Kangaroo. While both are very supple leather and the boots are incredibly comfortable, the kangaroo hide is noticibly lighter when you pick them up but, not so much that it becomes an issue during wear. RM Williams also offers a strap and buckle jodhpur model (mine are also in kangaroo) that is equally as wonderful but, perhaps a bit too forgiving in the fit of the boot after six to eight months wear, I had to put thin, aftermarket insoles in mine to restore the original fit. Don't buy the boots from the factory, as you will pay more...the "Stitching Horse Bootery," www.bootsonline.com, offer the best prices I have found and can save you more than $110 per pair over the prices of other vendors! Hope this helps.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Many OZ classics got their start with escapees from the early prison colonies. Waxed coats, brothers to Barbour and Filson, came ashore with the treated sailcloth made by ship crews. The Bushrangers, outback bandits soon borrowed some horses, and knowing little of riding sewed 'poleys' on the english and UP type saddles to help keep them mounted. The splendid aussie stock saddle with the best stirrups, stirrup keepers and fitting system evolved, though with a fixed sitting position and those scary poleys. And finally we have Williams boots, again a extremely well made and tough product beautifull in it's own way. They're a classic, best broken in reading a collection of Banjo Patterson writing about Clancey, the Drover's Horse and the Man from Snowy River. Oh, if you decide to scramble down Mullholland Drive or similar geography worldwide, afoot or on horseback they really help. BTDT.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

There has been quite a bit of discussion about the quality and sizing of Williams boots over at SF lately. You might try a search there too.


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

The two on the right our my RM Williams boots:
Pros:
1. The last/toe shape is amazingly versatile and quite masculine.
2. It's proven itself to be a classic
3. It can go from suits to business casual to jeans
4. Comes in a variety of classic browns from tan to dark brown

Negatives:
1. Has a slight line down the center top the goes away with wear, but some may not like this
2. The leathers are not super high end but more a medium to higher range.
(So if you are used to only JL, Lattanzi/Vass, don't expect it, and RM williams cost about 1/5 to 1/18 of these above brands.
3. The french veal is their best leather, it is quite lux, however it is more prone to chipping as it is not as durable

Here is a pic of me with the RM Williams classic square toe in french veal with a suit to give you an idea of the look.


----------



## kali77 (Apr 8, 2006)

bwep said:


> Kali77:
> Where did you purchase? How is the fit?


I purchased them from www.bootsonline.com

The fit is good. I went with the 7.5 per there chart(I am usually an 8.5). I think I could have had a little better fit with a 7 though. I am planning on ordering another pair in a month or so. I will probably try a 7.

Gene


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks Soph. You sold me. BTW, I am supposed to be picking up my firtst suit from Chris this week.


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll second the comments of Soph. While I really like my Craftsmans in yearling, the leather is only on par with AE, though the difference in the age of the hides makes this comparison difficult.

I'll also note that the fit is quite slim even in G fitting (which is not a US EEE by any means) and the toe is such that those with a rolling stride will probably need toe taps to keep from wearing the soles down.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*just ordered mine last Friday*

I searched for discount coupons, found one for $10. I got these for $165 +ship.

=


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

indylion said:


> I searched for discount coupons, found one for $10. I got these for $165 +ship.
> 
> =


May I ask what size you are? Every time I've tried that page, it's said, "We are sorry but the RM Williams Craftsman boot is no longer available."

Good deal if you can get it.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I just went to the RM Williams store on George St, Sydney yesterday to look at their leather swatches. Though you can get the chestnut colour in yearling, kangaroo or French veal calf, the shade is just marginally different for each leather type. I was particularly impressed at how rich the kangaroo chestnut was. Kangaroo is the strongest leather weight for weight in the world according to the sales people in the store. I recommend this one enthusiastically and would like to custom order something in this leather for myself. 

I have come to the realisation that despite shoes from JL, Vass, JM Weston, C&J, AE, EG, perhaps my most comfortable 'go to' shoes are still the RM Williams. OK, these other shoes have many refinements that justify their pricing but when you consider that RM Williams boots cost a fraction of the price it is pretty impressive. You would be hard pressed to find a more comfortable sneaker, let alone a Goodyear welted boot. 

BTW I am working on a definitive RM Williams thread which I will try to put together soon. That was part of the reason why I went to the RM Williams store to check out their swatches. I have already posted info on sizing and in particular how to convert UK/Australia sizes to US sizes using AE as a gold standard on SF a couple of times. Once ready I might consider cross posting the thread on SF and AAAC, but only if you guys feel that would be appropriate.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Sator said:


> Once ready I might consider cross posting the thread on SF and AAAC, but only if you guys feel that would be appropriate.


I certainly would. It would be a valuable resource for everyone.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

kali77 said:


> I have a pair of the Yearling Craftsman. They are extremely comfortable. They are not a sleek as I had hoped for though. All in all I am very happy with the construction and the leather is very supple. Very nice boot for the money.
> 
> Gene


Yes they tend to run a tiny bit wide. I have written in a great deal more detail on SF but I wear an AE 8D and a RMW UK/Aust size7G (ie equivalent to a US 8D) fits more like an AE 8E. I tried on a pair of RMW 7.5E (ie extra narrow) yesterday and it fit perfectly as well as looking much sleeker.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Sator said:


> Yes they tend to run a tiny bit wide. I have written in a great deal more detail on SF but I wear an AE 8D and a RMW UK/Aust size7G (ie equivalent to a US 8D) fits more like an AE 8E. I tried on a pair of RMW 7.5E (ie extra narrow) yesterday and it fit perfectly as well as looking much sleeker.


I also wear an Allen Edmonds in 8D. I looked at the bootsonline site and didn't find any RMW in an "E" width. Where did you try this on and do you know where I could order some?

I'd like to purchase either these or the AE Taunten.


----------



## minimal (Dec 10, 2004)

One note I haven't seen anyone mention here: the soles on these boots tend to be a little thinner and more supple than I would like; they tend to curl up a touch at the welt and in the front.

To see what I'm talking about, compare images of the Craftsman with, say, a C&J chelsea boot. Take a look at the extended welt and you can see it's a bit thin.

Even *with* that flaw, I love mine. I wear them with jeans, or grey or blue wool trousers. Very comfortable.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

aportnoy said:


> I've also been tempted by these so I'd be quite interested in hearing the Fora POV.


Hi Andrew. I think even someone as decerning as yourself would be pleased by a pair of kangaroo Craftsman in chestnut. Keep in mind that the RMW Chelsea boots are wholecuts. True wholecut Chelseas are something of a rarity. Not even the JL Chelseas are build this way. So a kangaroo leather wholecut Chelsea from Australia is a collectable beast indeed.

Anyway more details will be forthcoming in a longer and more detailed post.


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

Sator said:


> Hi Andrew. I think even someone as decerning as yourself would be pleased by a pair of kangaroo Craftsman in chestnut. Keep in mind that the RMW Chelsea boots are wholecuts. True wholecut Chelseas are something of a rarity. Not even the JL Chelseas are build this way. So a kangaroo leather wholecut Chelsea from Australia is a collectable beast indeed.
> 
> Anyway more details will be forthcoming in a longer and more detailed post.


Much appreciated Sator. I look forward to your detailed account of the RMW offerings as I will be looking to add a pair in the near future (maybe even tomorrow).

Thanks again for all your guidance!


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

MarkY said:


> I also wear an Allen Edmonds in 8D. I looked at the bootsonline site and didn't find any RMW in an "E" width. Where did you try this on and do you know where I could order some?
> 
> I'd like to purchase either these or the AE Taunten.


The trouble is that E widths are only available on one particular last.

I plan to review all of the relevant RMW lasts in my planned definitive thread on RMW. I will post it by tomorrow morning US Eastern standard time. Promise!!! :icon_smile:


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Perfect timing, Sator. I've been eyeballing a pair of these myself.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

summej2 said:


> I'll second the comments of Soph. While I really like my Craftsmans in yearling, the leather is only on par with AE, though the difference in the age of the hides makes this comparison difficult.
> 
> I'll also note that the fit is quite slim even in G fitting (which is not a US EEE by any means) and the toe is such that those with a rolling stride will probably need toe taps to keep from wearing the soles down.


The G fitting in Australian sizes is their medium width fitting. Their wide width fitting is an H.


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> The G fitting in Australian sizes is their medium width fitting. Their wide width fitting is an H.


Ah, I didn't realize it was not the sane as the UK system.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Guys - please wait for my definitive thread! Don't order anything as I am negotiating a special deal for you!!!! All will be revealed ....soon...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Sator said:


> Guys - please wait for my definitive thread! Don't order anything as I am negotiating a special deal for you!!!! All will be revealed ....soon...:icon_smile_wink:


Anxiously awaits........


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

summej2 said:


> Ah, I didn't realize it was not the same as the UK system.


Which UK system is that? It varies from maker to maker. For example on a Loakes 'F' is the standard medium width but with EG 'E' is the medium width. RMW width is the 'same' as UK width only for the lack of any standardised width system across all manufacturers!


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

As promised folks - here it is:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=407951#post407951

Enjoy!!!


----------

